# halloween poems



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

anyone got any halloween poems ??? heres one i have:

The Mists of the Night

The vesper tolls midnight
Welcoming the witching hour
Fallen debris and dead leaves
The mists surrounding her
Hindering any progress
that might have been made
On this wickedly cold night

Arms snaking around her shoulders
The breath, the life - freezing
Gone in an instant
The barest of whispers on her cheek
The ethereal caress
Sending shivers of delightful enchantment
through her body

She is lost to the darkness
Succumbing in blissful surrender
The mists pour in,
Covering any trace of what was
And the landscape is cold and bare once more
The bell strikes the twelfth time
-Silence-
One final toll, the dream is over
-A lost soul but a memory


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Here's one I wrote myself:

_"My Salvation"
Around, all around, the shadows gather.
My dread grows as the Dark One's touch falls against my naked soul.
It crushes me, and darkly my
life's blood drips
to the fallen despairing leaves.
In my madness I cry out
while Death's shadow laughs cruelly.
Now alone, my soul falls upon darkened eyes.

This is my salvation!_

And here's a line from a poem that I've always liked:

_"Because I could not stop for Death~~
He kindly stopped for me~~
The Carriage held but just Ourselves~~
And Immortality."_


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Here's a child's poem I learned a long time ago. Don't remember the title, but I think it was called The Nervous Ghost or something like that..

I've never seen a human being
but should I ever see one
I'm sure 'twould scare me quite to life
and then, oh then I'd be one!


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I can recommend three books of halloween related poetry that I always liked.
Go to Amazon.com and search for Nightmares: Poems to Trouble Your Sleep,
The Headless Horseman Rides Tonight: More Poems to Trouble Your Sleep, and The Gargoyle On The Roof. Granted, the poems in these books are aimed toward kids, but I like 'em anyway. The books are written by a guy named Jack Prelutsky. You can read Nightmares at http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Haven/2856/jack.htm The poems
"The Zombie " amd "The Headless Horseman" were my favorites when I was in school. I used to check the book out of the library every chance I got, till somebody borrowed it and never took it back.


----------

